# New to the TT



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Just buying a 2000 180 TT in Silver , anything i need to look out for please ? 

Hello to everyone


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcpme make sure the cam betlt and water pump etc have been changed in the last 60k or 5 years then take a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

